# Searching in North/central VA



## DawnsDK (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi everyone. I am going to be taking a mini road trip to the Shenandoah NP portion of the Blue ridge mountains in VA next week and i had a couple of questions...

1. has anyone had any luck pede collecting there? i know S.Marginata can theoretically be found that far north...anything else of interest...? 

2. What campgrounds in that part of the blue ridge are the most "primitive"? I am really dreading finding nothing but RV/Family campgrounds...it seems as though there are a few cool campgrounds but i dont entirely trust online reviews at this point.

Any info will be appreciated! Thanks!
~DDK


----------

